# APS Outboard



## mxtommy (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi,

I've been looking for an outboard for my dingy for the past few months, and came across this brand "APS". I've tried searching for them on the web but have found little information. I was wondering if anyone had any experience with them?

5HP

I can get these for half the price of a "brand" name outboard. While I'm sure the quality isn't as great as on of the brand names, the fact that I can literally buy two of these for the same price as a brand name one might make up for it no?

What do you think?

Thanks!!!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

In many cases, you get what you pay for... are you on fresh water or salt? If you're on salt, I'd go name brand instead.


----------



## rayncyn51 (Aug 8, 2008)

Check out Welcome Tomos Canada. It's a Canadian outfit that makes scooters and outboard motors.


----------



## peikenberry (Apr 26, 2000)

Having read the "about" section of their web site I would surmise that they do not make the APS outboards. It sounds like they are only a distributor. So the obvious question is, who makes them?

They are made by Parsun Outboard Motors in Canada. Here's their web site. PARSUN HOME OUTBOARDS PARSUN OUTBOARD MOTORS Supposedly they meet all Canadian and EU standards and are CE certified.

They also have a list of distributors at the bottom of the page.

PS; having read more of their web site I still get this sneaky suspicion that they are actually made some where else.


----------



## jimq26 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Pretty sure they are only distributed by Parsun.*

If you check a little deeper, you will find they are made in China.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Yup they are Chinese clones. They may be OK but I would make sure I had a local supplier who would stand behind then with a deceny spares inventory.


----------



## MARC2012 (Mar 17, 2008)

I have a yamaha and if these are aftermarket,& in lieu of above would stay away.marc


----------



## witzgall (Jan 9, 2007)

is the 15hp engine 100% part compatible with Yamaha, or only partly? I ask because I plan on cruising away from North America, where Yammy parts are easy to find.

Chris


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

And just HTF would you get the correct yamaha part without a yamaha serial number so they can look it up


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

Ya

I dont like seeing something without a dealer network passed off as a good thing OR the delusion its even remothly of the same quality as yamaha


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

hmmmm.... color me bad but i cant help but wonder if someone needs to visit this thread too....

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/boat-review-purchase-forum/39218-special-interest-declaration.html


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

It would probably be a good idea if Danhenders and tacklebd would come clean and say exactly what their relationship to APS outboards is and who they are and who they work for, as REQUIRED by the MARINE SPECIAL INTEREST DECLARATION rules of the forum. It is pretty clear from the content of their existing posts that they are in a marine-related industry...


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

Amazing but BUT the alleged USA dealer network does NOT show UP anyplace


----------



## montenido (May 14, 2008)

Perhaps a link to the US network might help. Do they also make 2-strokes?

Bill


----------



## TohatsuGuru (Oct 3, 2007)

Someone is actually saying that Chinese outboards are good? Seriously? Now that's just funny. I've got 47 quality years in the marine industry at the OEM and dealer level and I have been a dealer for everything except Evinrude. So, with complete conviction, I can say that Chinese clone and domestically designed outboards are just awful. The materials are awful, the design(s) is awful and the manufacturing is awful. IE They are not a quality product.

Now, should you buy one? I don't know. You can make a case for buying cheap crap...I buy cheap, disposable, Chinese tools from Harbour Freight all the time. But, I don't pretend they are as good as Snap-On or Craftsman. So, if you need a POS outboard for a single summer give one a try. Just don't complain afterward how you made a mistake. 

PS The distributor for APS actually has had a good reputation for their other import goods as far as taking care of reasonable problems...These outboards will probably be their undoing


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

Elvin

I was hoping you would drop in 

Can you explane how and outboard gets a 3 star emission certification and is is possible that these units even have it as i thought it was costly process


----------



## TohatsuGuru (Oct 3, 2007)

EPA certification is done by the manufacturer in conjunction with the EPA. It's an involved and costly process, but Parsun is slowly getting approval on some models...That doesn't excuse their shill importers from selling non approved models into the U.S., which they have done all to frequently in the past. California's CARB and the U.S. EPA basically cooked up the three star system back in the 90's, as a phased in process to reduce expelled emmisions. The manufacturers basically caved in and promised not to fight the regs as long as they had ten years to complete the process. It's a weighted system that looks at all models in an engine line, rather than an individual model, to determine if the engine can be sold here. The 3 star rating is the highest an outboard can achieve and is just a slight improvement over the 2 star rating. You can go to the EPA website and look up the test results for individual model outboards to see what about who.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

Well

Suzhou Parsun does have 16 new submissions on 2010 list


----------



## TohatsuGuru (Oct 3, 2007)

The shape of crap to come You know what I can't understand? Why Yamaha hasn't prevented their distribution under copyright violations. The Chinese pirate designs and no one seems able to do anything about it. I know you can't stop the production because China does not honor or enforce international trade agreements, but once the products reach Western countries you would think they would get injunctions to stop their sale.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

I would think the copyright is much stronger on the parts and service manuals at least that is pretty easy to go after and has pretty rigorous enforcement


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes, but you're REQUIRED TO DISCLOSE SUCH INFORMATION IN YOUR SIGNATURE OR TITLE as per the Special Interest Full Disclosure post.



danhenders said:


> I have come clean I don't know what anyone is talking about. In my posts I have made it clear I am a dealer of APS also Yamaha as well as BRP (Evinrude) Have been in business 15 years and workd in the marine industry since I was 12 so I have 25 years expierence, so I don't know why guys like Tommays act like know it alls when they should just do some research instead of making there own facts up. If tommays is so worried about the network that he should call te North American distributor and maybe get the facts from them rather and create his own, and he really needs to shower as well.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Folks,

Member "Danhenders" and the several alias accounts being used by this member to post to this thread have been banned from Sailnet. 

The Sailnet user agreements expressly prohibits multiple accounts. We'll let our members decide for themselves what this sockpuppetry says about a company and its products.


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

you cant polish a turd......
or a sockpuppet....


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks JRP... The fact that he wasn't complying with the Special Interest Disclosure wasn't helping his case any. 


JohnRPollard said:


> Folks,
> 
> Member "Danhenders" and the several alias accounts being used by this member to post to this thread have been banned from Sailnet.
> 
> The Sailnet user agreements expressly prohibits multiple accounts. We'll let our members decide for themselves what this sockpuppetry says about a company and its products.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm set up with Honda and Tohatsu as a OEM, and I can't sell lose motors

Agreeing to be the dealer, I have locked up #### for 3 years and the commitment was very small. I didn't want the competition selling these, so this was 2 main reason for taking on the line.
This year we have sold over 100 small RIBS, and every boat needs a motor, some customers only ask for Hypalon and Honda, and others buy solely on price.

#### gives me an opportunity to sell lose motors. The do make up to 25hp now and 30,40 and 60's will be available next year in Canada. Those I'm not so keen on. Big money for a no name.
I'm set up with Honda and Tohatsu as a OEM, and I can't sell lose motors



Words on the internet live a long time and these are the words of a dealer


----------



## TohatsuGuru (Oct 3, 2007)

Tommays,

What line of inflatables did/does this guy sell?


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't think it's fair to drag him in which is why I left his I'd out but it was posted on another sailing forum asking if people would by them when he took the line


----------

